# Schwarzwald-Bikemarathon 12.09.



## jones (24. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

hat vielleicht jemand nen Streckenplan, also auf ner Karte, für die 48-er und 60-er Runde.

Wie ist der Streckenuntergund? - Kann man mit dem Ralle fahren?
(Klar ist das jetzt noch nicht absehbar - aber die Woche davor dann)

Wieso dürfen die Junioren eigentlich nur die 60-er Strecke fahren? - oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## Thunderbird (24. August 2004)

Mit "Ralle" meinst du wohl den "Racing Ralph" ?
Den werde ich auf der 90er-Strecke auf jeden Fall fahren und
die ist glaube ich nicht einfacher, als die 60er. Am Anfang gibt's
auf jeden Fall ein ordentliches Asphaltstück.

Junioren dürfen bei vielen (allen?) Marathons keine Langstrecke
fahren, weil sie noch _zu klein_ dafür sind. 
 

Thb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomtom23 (24. August 2004)

Wo findet der Marathon Stadt?
....ja im Schwarzwald....wo genau?

Wo finde ich genaue Infos?

Wie "gut" muss man sein um nicht als letzter anzukommen?

Gruß


Wer ein Helius FR fährt, braucht kein Bike-Harem


----------



## scooter_werner (24. August 2004)

www.schwarzwald-bike-marathon.de

Ich fahr heuer (hoffentlich  ) zum vierten Mal die 90km Runde - für die 120km 2h früher aufstehen, darauf hab ich keinen Bock  . Die Strecke ist nicht sehr technisch mit vielen Asphalt- und einfachen Schotterpassagen. Wirklich knifflige Abschnitte gibt es wenig bis gar nicht. RR dürfte kein Problem sein.

Ergebnisse von 2003 gibt's auf der Homepage. Siegerzeit: 3:22h, Letzter: 6:34h
  Meine Zielzeit für heuer: unter 4h   

Viel Spass! Vielleicht sieht man sich ja - ich im IBC DIMB Team Outfit!


----------



## jones (25. August 2004)

ja danke erstmal.

mit der 60km Strecke und den Junioren meinte ich eigentlich, dass die Junioren (so hab ich die Ausschreibung jetzt mal interpretiert) die 48-er Runde NICHT fahren dürfen. - ist das so richtig??


----------



## Bikehero (26. August 2004)

Hi,
auf der Starterliste bei Datasport sind auch Junioren auf der 48km Runde, also kannst du entweder die 48 km oder die 60 km fahren.
Ich bin schon alle Strecken in Furtwangen gefahren, die 120er ist natürlich die große Herausforderung, die 90er hat mir persönlich zuviel Asphaltanteil, die 60er kann man voll durchdrücken und für die 48er bin ich zu alt   

Gruß
Bikehero


----------



## blond25 (26. August 2004)

wie zu alt ??????????????? gehör ich dann zu den bike omis ????? 
fahr die 48er runde... ist mein erster marathon....


----------



## Bikehero (26. August 2004)

Mit zu alt meinte ich das mir als Senior die Junioren auf den kurzen Strecken um die Ohren fahren und ich meine Erfahrung auf den längeren Distanzen besser auspielen kann  

Alles ein Frage des persönlichen Ehrgeizes und der gesteckten Ziele...wenn ich "nur" die Strecke bezwingen will isses mir egal wer und wieviel vor mir sind, wenn ich aber auf Platzierung und/oder Zeit fahre dann will ich ned unbedingt von den "jungen Wilden" abgehängt werden.  

Des passt scho mit deiner Entscheidung die 48er Runde zu fahren, Strecke ist einfach und läßt sich flott fahren.

Bis dann


----------



## Firefighter (26. August 2004)

...bin auch dabei, ich fahr die 60er ganz ohne Stress...


----------



## Möhre (29. August 2004)

Servus.
Fährt jemand aus der Gegend um Koblenz nach Furtwangen?
(Samstags zelten + Rückreise Sonntag nachmittag, da ich für die 120km gemeldet bin).

Gruss, die Möhre


----------



## sash73 (29. August 2004)

hallo!!!

fahre am 12. auch!!!so wie ich lese ist die 60km nicht so schwierig zu fahren!!fahr das erste mal dort!!!wird also nicht so heftig wie in neustadt/pfalz werden!da waren eine menge knifflige trails!!!war mein zweiter aber ein dafür cooler marathon!!

kann man die startliste abfragen,vom 12.?

geru sash


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thunderbird (29. August 2004)

@ sash31: 
Ja 

Thb


----------



## steven271 (29. August 2004)

Diese Jahr gibts ein nettes Shirt ganz in blau mit gelber Aufschrift. Leider bin ich an dem Wochenende zur Kur und kann nicht teilnehmen. Angemeldet war ich ja schon, die Abmeldung lief dann nicht ganz so optimal. Hab vorher angerufen und nachgefragt, bekam die Auskunft das es das Geld zurück gibt und trotzdem noch das Teilnehmerpräsent. Bin dann mal hingefahren und habe mein Ärztliche Attest vorgelegt (seid April mal wieder Hodentumor aber mittlerweile wieder Fit) dort wurde mir gesagt das es entweder das Geld oder das Shirt gibt. Das Shirt kostet laut Touristinfo 20, mein Vorschlag mir das Shirt und die Restlichen 20 zu geben wurde glattweg abgelehnt. Habs dann sein gelassen und überleg mir mittlerweile ob ich überhaupt dort noch mal mittfahre. 40 Startgebühr ist schon ziemlich viel. Bei meinen letzten RTF mit dem Rennrad hat mich das pro Rennen nur 7 gekostet, inkl. Medallie, Urkunde und Essen/Getränken.


----------



## sash73 (31. August 2004)

@steven:
das startgeld ist schon hoch,das stimmt!!!in neustadt/pfalz,kam es auf 35euro!!!man bekam bei abholung der nummer eine sigma co2 pumpe dazu!!das nenn ich mal praktisch!!so etwas kann man immer gebrauchen!!
möcht nicht neugierig sein,aber wie kam das mit deinem krebs?durchs biken?
in meiner familie gab es auch krebs,mein dad!!!

@thunder:

fährst du acuh mit?wenn ja dann bestimmt die 90 oder 120 km!!!!


gruß sash


----------



## Thunderbird (1. September 2004)

@ sash31: wie schon ganz oben geschrieben fahre ich die 90er- Strecke.
Um 7:00 Uhr bringt mich niemand zum Biken.
Außerdem muss ich unbedingt meine Zeit verbessern.
Die 4 Stunden müssen endlich mal fallen.
Letztes Jahr war ich so überheblich 40 km mit dem Bike 
zum Rennen zu fahren und das kam gar nicht gut.   
Diesmal übernachte ich oben & kann also ausschlafen.

Werkzeug oder Verschleißteile wären mir auch lieber als ein T-Shirt.
Noch lieber wäre mir eine spätere Startzeit. 

Thb


----------



## scooter_werner (2. September 2004)

Ich bin jetzt sicher auch dabei.   

@thunderbird
wenn ich richtig recherchiert hab   musst Du 22 min gut machen, um die 4h zu schaffen. Wird nicht ganz einfach werden, oder? Bei mir sind's zwar nur 14 min, aber da oben wird die Luft langsam dünn   
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja auf der Strecke oder beim Tannenzäpfle danach    

Auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg - natürlich an alle


----------



## Thunderbird (2. September 2004)

@ scooter werner: richtig recherchiert, Sherlock.   

Allerdings bin ich 2002 schon 4:15 gefahren. Dazu noch mit dem
schrottigen 12,5 Kg Fully. Mit halb so viel Training in den Beinen 
und mit schlecht rollenden Reifen. Dieses Jahr fahre ich mit meinem 
9,8 Kg Hardtail mit Racing Ralphs, und werde vor Ort übernachten. 
Beim Ultrabike habe ich mich seit letztem Jahr trotz Panne um 15 Min.
verbessert. Wenn ich für die 11 Km und 500 Hm mehr als in Kirchzarten
30 Minuten brauche, dann sind (ohne Panne) 4H drin.

Na ja, man muss sich halt irgendwelche Ziele setzen.
Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.  

Auf ein Tannenzäpfle nach dem Rennen!
Ich werde mit meinem orangenen KTM-Trikot weithin sichtbar sein.
Der schnellere zahlt!
 

Jetzt muss das Wetter nur noch halten, dann wird's wieder toll!

Thb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VinceB (3. September 2004)

Servus!

Das wird mein erster Marathon überhaupt. Ich fahr die 48er-Strecke. Das reicht mir. Ausserdem will ich meiner Freundin nicht zuviel zumuten, die muss mich nämlich mitziehen.   

Da sind ja mal richtig viele aus unserm Forum mit dabei. Wer nett auf nen Schluck danach. Was meint ihr?

Gruß Carsten

P.S. Fahre wohl ganz in schwarz mit nem orangenem Helm. Mein Hardtail ist auch schwarz.


----------



## easymtbiker (5. September 2004)

Möhre schrieb:
			
		

> Servus.
> Fährt jemand aus der Gegend um Koblenz nach Furtwangen?
> (Samstags zelten + Rückreise Sonntag nachmittag, da ich für die 120km gemeldet bin).
> 
> Gruss, die Möhre



hi möhre,

nich direkt koblenz aber heidelberg, liegt and er a5 und damit doch auf der strecke, oder? wir könnten zusammen fahren, ich hab nen golf zu bieten, genug platz für 2 räder und zelte und sonstige sachen. ich werde auch 120km fahren, du musst dann halt auf mich warten, ich werde mich auch beeilen! mail einfach!


@all: immer noch die gleiche strecke? wie war das mit der lenkerbreite von max. 60cm unten an der brücke?    
soll ich meinen lenker absägen?


----------



## Thunderbird (5. September 2004)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> @all: immer noch die gleiche strecke? wie war das mit der lenkerbreite von max. 60cm unten an der brücke?
> soll ich meinen lenker absägen?



Na ja - ich fahre 54 cm und _das_ wird noch knapp.
Beim ersten Mal an der Stelle dachte ich, ich bin im falschen Film.

Thb


----------



## jones (6. September 2004)

jetzt meld ich mich auch mal wieder,

also wie war das mit der Brücke oder was auch immer? ist das wirklich so schmal?

ich werd auch die 48er Strecke fahren (kann man schön heizen    )
erkennen müsstet ihr mich eigentlich auch ziemlich leicht. mein Trickot ist weiß mit roten Streifen drin. außerdem sind noch einige Sponsorenaufdrucke in schwarz drauf. am auffälligsten ist eigentlich der "REBI"-Schriftzug auf der Brust, dem Rücken und den Hosenbeinseiten. Mal sehn, wer alles mitfährt.

Wo übernachtet ihr? Privat, Pension, Zelt? Suche nämlich noch was günstiges für mich und nen Kumpel.


----------



## scooter_werner (6. September 2004)

jones schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt meld ich mich auch mal wieder,
> 
> also wie war das mit der Brücke oder was auch immer? ist das wirklich so schmal?



Man schiebt einfach ein Stückchen an einem Zaun entlang. Rechts ist der Hang, deshalb wenig Platz. Nur ein kurzes Stück, alles kein Problem!  



			
				jones schrieb:
			
		

> Wo übernachtet ihr? Privat, Pension, Zelt? Suche nämlich noch was günstiges für mich und nen Kumpel.



Wir haben letztes Jahr ganz oben am Berg im Naturfreundehaus Brend übernachtet. War lustig und billig!


----------



## Bikehero (6. September 2004)

Hi zusammen,
bin am Samstag mal die Strecke abgefahren und hab erfahren das es ne Streckenänderung gibt. Da sich viele Biker beschwert haben wegen zuviel Asphaltanteil ist die Streckenführung für alle etwas geändert worden.   Dieses Jahr wird durch das Kilpachtal zum Obernonnenbachhof und hoch zum Brend gefahren. Ist eindeutig schwieriger zu fahren als früher weil fast nur Schotter und lange Steigungen.  

Hoffentlich hält das Wetter noch bis Sonntag !


----------



## duffner (6. September 2004)

sash31 schrieb:
			
		

> @steven:
> das startgeld ist schon hoch,das stimmt!!!in neustadt/pfalz,kam es auf 35euro!!!man bekam bei abholung der nummer eine sigma co2 pumpe dazu!!das nenn ich mal praktisch!!so etwas kann man immer gebrauchen!!
> möcht nicht neugierig sein,aber wie kam das mit deinem krebs?durchs biken?
> in meiner familie gab es auch krebs,mein dad!!!
> ...



Ein paar EURO werden davon an krebskranke Kinder gespendet.


----------



## duffner (7. September 2004)

Wenn das Wetter so bleibt wie es zur Zeit ist, dann sind bis Sonntag auch die letzten Schlammlöcher in manchen Waldstücken ausgetrocknet. Die Strecken 60/90 sind bis auf ein paar ausgewaschenen Stellen aber jetzt schon gut zu fahren.
Zum Brend hoch geht es auf einem eher leicht ansteigenden Schotterweg.
Oben angekommen, kann man sich aber stärken.


----------



## VinceB (8. September 2004)

Ich bin in der Gegend schon ein paar Touren gefahren. Wird bestimmt ganz lustig.   

Hoffentlich hält das Wetter. Ich bin gespannt, wen ich von euch dort erkenne. Wir können ja mal einen trinken. 

Carsten


----------



## scooter_werner (8. September 2004)

Wie wär's mit nem Treffen um 15 Uhr bei irgend nem Ausstellerstand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (8. September 2004)

meinst du 15h am samstag oder sonntag? also ich wäre für ein treffen bei der nudel- party, samstag abend gegen 19h (werde wohl nich früher können) in der dortigen mensa, ok, die ist einigermassen gross aber ich werde das team- trikot anziehen und mindestens eine stunde lang nudeln essen!

treffen am sonntag.... naja, werde wie immer ziemlich fertig sein,nach dem rennen duschen und dann versuchen, heim zu kommen. hab da halt nicht viel zeit....

@ scooter: wäre nett, dich kennen zu lernen ,hab schon einige geschichten über deine unglaublichen  fahrleistungen gehört


----------



## scooter_werner (8. September 2004)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> meinst du 15h am samstag oder sonntag? also ich wäre für ein treffen bei der nudel- party, samstag abend gegen 19h



Ich meinte Sonntag, aber Samstag abend wär für mich auch o.k. Was sagen die anderen?



> @ scooter: wäre nett, dich kennen zu lernen ,hab schon einige geschichten über deine unglaublichen  fahrleistungen gehört



Na, na, na - immer schön am Boden bleiben!   Ich beweg mich nur irgendwo im Mittelfeld.


----------



## VinceB (9. September 2004)

Ich wär für Sonntag, weil ich am Samstag vielleicht noch aufn Motorrad-Treffen will.   

Wenn ich schon Samstags nach Furtwangen kommen würde, müsste ich ja wo übernachten - vermutlich dann im Zelt. Und da ists mir grad zu kalt.   

Ausserdem bin ich nach ner durchsoffenen Nacht fitter als nach ner Nacht im Zelt.   

Ein Vorschlag zur Güte:

1. Treffen bei der Nudelparty um 19.00 Uhr
2. Treffen am Sonntag bei nem Aussteller um 15.00 Uhr (wer stellt eigentlich aus?)

Carsten


----------



## easymtbiker (9. September 2004)

VinceB schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Vorschlag zur Güte:
> 
> 1. Treffen bei der Nudelparty um 19.00 Uhr
> 2. Treffen am Sonntag bei nem Aussteller um 15.00 Uhr (wer stellt eigentlich aus?)
> ...



sehr guter vorschlag!   ich werde auf jeden fall um 19h nudeln schlürfen! und aussteller? dimb- zelt? nee, ich  glaub, das zelt wird leider nicht da sein. wie wäre es mit treffpunkt unter den duschen?    
aussteller? wahrscheinlich wird es einen stand von magura oder scott oder sonstige verdächtige geben!


----------



## easymtbiker (10. September 2004)

leute, ich verrate es ungern, aber es soll reeehhheeegggeeeeennnn!   macht euch auf ne schlammpackung gefasst.... bei mir kommen mal wieder erinnerungen an willingen oder ruhpolding hoch......  

gibt es in furtwangen eingentlich ne turnhalle zum übernachten? mein zelt ist nicht mehr ganz dicht......


----------



## Thunderbird (10. September 2004)

Ach was - das wird nicht so schlimm. 
13mm Niederschlag am ganzen Tag => Nieselregen.
Auf _den _ausgetrockneten und gut geschotterten Wegen 
ist das nicht tragisch und auf Asphalt ist es sowieso egal.

Falls es dich tröstet: mein Bruder & ich übernachten sogar ohne Zelt,
weil wir unsere Schlafsäcke testen wollen. Na ja - eine Plane werden
wir wohl doch mal mitnehmen - für die Bikes natürlich.   

Hauptsache, es wird bis zum Odenwald-Marathon wieder schöner.

Thb


----------



## duffner (11. September 2004)

Es wird voraussichtlich NICHT regnen.
17% Niederschlagswahrscheinlichkeit!!!!


----------



## Thunderbird (12. September 2004)

Hmm - es hat dann wohl doch ein wenig geregnet.  

Meine Zielzeit von 4 Stunden habe ich auch um 4 Minuten verfehlt.  
Die 90er-Strecke war aber dieses Jahr auch einiges langsamer. Die Siegzeit
war anscheinend auch 20 Minuten schlechter. 

Na ja - für den 15. Platz hat's dann immerhin noch gereicht.   
Dafür gibt's sogar noch 15,-  Preisgeld.  

Ich hatte keine Pannen, aber ein Kumpel wurde von einer 
Kurzstreckenfahrerin  abgeschossen. Was ist auch so passiert?

Thb


----------



## easymtbiker (12. September 2004)

regen.. eignentlich hat es ja hauptsächlich die 120- er erwischt, hab zumindest in erinnerung, dass es ab 9h trocken war.

ich fands heute echt heftig, vielleicht bin ich auch zu schnell gestartet, aber thorsten, der endlich mal mitgefahren ist, musste am anfang unbedingt an der spitzengruppe dran bleiben... bis ihn seine kette gebremst hat (hi thorsten, es gibt hier auch einen tech talk für deine probleme!     )

meine zeit.... war erst etwas enttäuscht, weil ich 6min länger als letztes jahr unterwegs war, da der sieger aber auch 25min länger gebraucht hat, kann ich ja vielleicht von 20min schneller ausgeben   ?!? 
zumindest bin ich mit platz 66   18 plätze weiter vorne als letztes jahr!

und: endlich mal werner kennne gelernt, wenn auch nur 5 min gesehen. sypmatischer typ und schneller fahrer: gratulaiton zu platz 26!

klaro, thb, auch gratulation zu deinem hervorragendem ergebniss!

ansonsten ist bei mir nix aufregendes passiert, glücklicherweise keine panne und die obligatorischen krämpfe haben mich zwar gebremst aber nicht zu  einer pause gezwungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scooter_werner (12. September 2004)

@ Hädbänger: Danke für das Kompliment! Gebe ich gerne zurück   

Ja, die Strecke war heute ziemlich zäh. Auch deshalb hab ich meine angepeilten 4 Std. nicht geschafft   , konnte am Ende noch froh sein, dass ich wenigstens schneller als im Vorjahr war. Übrigens Platz 28. nicht 26  

Gratulation an thb - das ist wirklich eine prima Zeit   - die Runde geht an Dich    Schade, dass wir uns im Ziel nicht gesehen haben.

Gratulation auch an vni, der auf der "Hausfrauenrunde"   einen beachtlichen 18. Platz belegt hat.


----------



## sash73 (12. September 2004)

hallo an alle!!!

schade das es doch noch geregnet hat!!!wollte heute eine gute zeit fahren über 60km,dachte das wird nichts bei dem und nassen böden!!bin gleich von anfang an gas gefahren,wollt sehen wie ich mich verbessert habe!!ich war überrascht,3std21min.bin ich ins ziel!!und vo 3wochen bin ich 53km mit gleicher HM in 3.49 gefahrenin neustadt/pfalz!!!bin aber dafür heute sehr kaputt,die letzten 6km waren die hölle!!immer durchbeißen!!!GRINS!!!die strecke so war echt gut,schnelle abfahrten,und gute knackige anstiege!!

@thunder
fährst du auch in singen?könnten ja mal small talk halten?


gruß sascha


----------



## Thunderbird (12. September 2004)

@ hädbänger: hast schon recht, beim Rennen selbst war das Wetter fast perfekt.
Ich habe halt dummer Weise einen auf Survival gemacht und nur mit
Plane bei den Rehen geschlafen.   War aber auch so ganz witzig.
Nächstes WE bist du ja auch wieder mit dabei, gell? Hoffentlich wird's noch
etwas trockener.

@ scooter_werner: Glückwunsch! Top 30 ist auch verdammt schnell.
Insgesamt waren dieses Jahr aber wohl weniger Topfahrer dabei, sonst
wäre ich nicht so weit vorne gelandet. Mir kam auch das Tempo am Anfang
nicht ganz so schnell vor, wie in den Vorjahren. Auf jeden Fall sind noch lange
einige Idioten ganz vorne rumgegurkt, die keinen Meter gerade fahren konnten. 
Da fehlt halt ein deftiger Anstieg wie in Kirchzarten.

@ sash31: Boah, nee danke. Furtwangen war mein 4. Marathon und insgesamt
mein 13. Rennen dieses Jahr. Nächstes Wochenende kommt noch der Odenwald-
Marathon dran, dann noch ein kleiner, kultiger Uphill und dann ist mal gut für 
dieses Jahr. Ich komme vor lauter Rennen fahren gar nicht mehr zum trainieren, 
geschweige denn zum Touren fahren. Ende September wollte ich auch eigentlich 
noch in die Alpen, wenn das Wetter mitspielt.

Wünsche allen Fahrern eine gute Erholung!   

Thb


----------



## blond25 (13. September 2004)

i did it !!!!
war mein erster marathon... mein erstes rennen überhaupt.. bin zwar letzte geworden (naja, ein mann war noch langsamer als ich !!!)  
aber ich habs geschafft !!!!!


----------



## duffner (13. September 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
ja, leider hat es doch zu Anfang geregnet.   aber gegen Mittag hat sich das Wetter gebessert.
Hatte Pannenpech und das gleich zweimal. Zuerst mußte ich eine Zeitlang mit fasst plattem Reifen fahren und nach dem unvermeidlichem flicken des Schlauches hatte ich nach ein paar Kilometern einen zweiten Platten   .Hatte nur eine kleine Luftpumpe dabei und keine Gaspatrone. Irgendwann musste es mich auch mal erwischen.
Ich konnte mich noch vom 285 auf den 201 Platz im Gesamtklassement und in meiner Altersklasse (JG64) auf den äh glaub ich 154 Platz vorkämpfen (90km Strecke). Meine Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit war zu langsam. 18,7 gegenüber 21,0 vom letzten Jahr. Allerdings auf der 60km Strecke.
Der Boden war diesmal echt schwer zu fahren auch die Profis hatten zu kämpfen. In St. Georgen kamen die Führenden (120er) erst gegen 11:00 Uhr an. 45 Minuten später als letztes Jahr.
Leider gab es auf der 60km Strecke einen Todesfall zu beklagen ein Biker aus Neukirch setze sich in der Nähe des Stöcklerwaldes auf den Boden und brach kurz danach leblos zusammen. Einige nachfolgenden Biker versuchten mit Wiederbelebungsversuchen den Biker zurückzuholen, jedoch ohne Erfolg.


----------



## Thunderbird (13. September 2004)

Edit: 
Ergebinsse sind jetzt online:
Ergebnisliste 

Ich hatte erst die AK-Platzierung mit der Gesamtplatzierung verwechselt.   
Bei mir ging's in der Gesamten einen Platz runter, aber in der AK einen hoch.

Thb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grobis (13. September 2004)

duffner schrieb:
			
		

> Leider gab es auf der 60km Strecke einen Todesfall zu beklagen ein Biker aus Neukirch setze sich in der Nähe des Stöcklerwaldes auf den Boden und brach kurz danach leblos zusammen. Einige nachfolgenden Biker versuchten mit Wiederbelebungsversuchen den Biker zurückzuholen, jedoch ohne Erfolg.




sali zusammen,

ich habe den biker bewusstlos am boden liegen sehen, ein paar freunde haben ihn versucht wiederzubeleben. als ich beim nächsten posten vorbeikam und nach einem rettungshubschrauber fragte, sagten die, es wäre schon einer unterwegs.
ich habe dann nichts mehr gehört, bis ich deine meldung hier gelesen habe. herzliches beileid an die verwandten und freunde.

grüsse grobis


----------



## GertFroebe (14. September 2004)

Meinen Erlebnisbericht fasse ich kurz: Es hat viel Spaß gemacht, war sehr gut organisiert, das Wetter wurde noch richtig gut und das konnte ich viel länger als erhofft genießen, weil ich mich nämlich ab etwa km 40 erst mit Plattfuß und anschließend zunehmend inkontinentem Reifen mühsamst nach hinten kämpfte. Mit regelmäßiger Nachpumperei schaffte ich es so, das letzte Teilstück als beinahe langsamster Biker der 90er Wertung zu genießen. Schade nur, dass ich nichtmal die einzige längere Abfahrt runterheizen konnte, das hätte noch irgendwie Freude gemacht. Das Selbstexperiment mit stellenweise < 1 bar konnte nicht ganz dafür entschädigen. Ansonsten hoffe ich, keinem von euch zu lange im Weg rumgestanden zu haben, aber ich glaube, hier waren sowieso fast alle jederzeit vor mir gewesen. Venceremos!...


----------



## duffner (14. September 2004)

GertFroebe schrieb:
			
		

> ...weil ich mich nämlich ab etwa km 40 erst mit Plattfuß und anschließend zunehmend inkontinentem Reifen mühsamst nach hinten kämpfte. Mit regelmäßiger Nachpumperei schaffte ich es so, das letzte Teilstück als beinahe langsamster Biker der 90er Wertung zu genießen. Schade nur, dass ich nichtmal die einzige längere Abfahrt runterheizen konnte, das hätte noch irgendwie Freude gemacht. Das Selbstexperiment mit stellenweise < 1 bar konnte nicht ganz dafür entschädigen. Ansonsten hoffe ich, keinem von euch zu lange im Weg rumgestanden zu haben, aber ich glaube, hier waren sowieso fast alle jederzeit vor mir gewesen. Venceremos!...



Wenn auch dein Bike bockte, deine Ironie find ich dagegen klasse


----------



## jones (14. September 2004)

Mir lief´s auf der 48km Strecke auch nicht unbedingt super. Nach ca 35 km hat sich meine Kassette zum größten Teil verabschiedet. Ich konnte dann nur noch große Gänge fahren.
Mir sind echt fast Tränen gekommen, als ich auf Gesamtplatz 8 liegend immer mehr Leute an mir vorbeifahren lassen musste.   
Naja, kann man nix machen.

Aber das mit dem Biker, der gestorben ist hat mich echt geschockt.


----------



## duffner (15. September 2004)

Hallo, an alle die mehr über den Biker wissen möchten der am vergangenen Sonntag verstorben ist.


_Südkurier 14.09.2004 04:50 
Neukirch trauert 
Sängerrunde-Chef Reinhard Harter stirbt bei Bike-Marathon 


Reinhard Harter ist im Alter von 54 Jahren verstorben.  
Reinhard Harter, langjähriger Vorsitzender der Sängerrunde Neukirch, ist am Sonntag beim Bike-Marathon offensichtlich einem Herzversagen erlegen. Er hinterlässt seine Frau Margarete und die beiden erwachsenen Kinder Thorsten und Andrea.

Geboren wurde Reinhard Harter 1950 in Schenkenzell. Schon hier trat er im Jahr 1966 in den Kirchenchor ein. Nach Ende seine Schulausbildung erreichte er über den zweiten Bildungsweg die Hochschulreife, 1970 begann er in Furtwangen an der Fachhochschule sein Feinwerktechnik-Studium. Als Diplom-Ingenieur fand er gleich eine Anstellung in Furtwangen bei der Firma Reiner. Zu dieser Zeit heiratete er auch seine Frau Margarete. Anfangs wohnte die Familie mit ihren beiden Kindern noch in Furtwangen, später zog sie nach Neukirch. Bei der Firma Reiner war Reinhard Harter als Feinmechanik-Ingenieur von Anfang an in der Entwicklung und Konstruktion tätig. 1996 übernahm er im Betrieb die Position des Entwicklungsleiters, die er bis zu seinem Tod inne hatte. 

In Neukirch engagierte sich Reinhard Harter vor allem im Gesangverein. 1977 trat er in die Sängerrunde Neukirch ein, bereits ein Jahr später wurde er Schriftführer. Ab 1981 übernahm er die Leitung der Sängerrunde, die er abgesehen von einer Pause bis zu seinem Tod inne hatte. 1993 wurde er vom badischen Sängerbund mit der silbernen Ehrennadel ausgezeichnet. Bei der Sängerrunde schätzte man seinen ruhigen und geradlinigen Führungsstil, wobei er alle Probleme mit einem Lächeln beiseite räumte. Ein ganz wesentliches Anliegen in der Sängerrunde war ihm auch die Förderung des Kinderchors. 

Aber nicht nur in der Sängerrunde engagierte sich Reinhard Harter, auch in anderen Vereinen war er Mitglied. Gerade beim Thema Dorfhock verstand er sich auch als Bindeglied zwischen den Vereinen und war hier ein ganz wesentlicher Motor im Hintergrund für diese große Neukircher Veranstaltung. Nicht zuletzt war er auch in der katholischen Pfarrgemeinde sehr aktiv und hier lange Jahre als Lektor tätig._


----------



## jones (17. September 2004)

Hallo,
hat zufällig jemand Bilder von den Fahrern der 48km Strecke gemacht?


----------

